# Schumann Masterworks



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Any experiences with the Schumann Masterworks set by DG? I've got his complete solo piano and four symphonies and was thinking it might not be much more to get this set (~55$ on amazon) than his chamber works separately. Not to mention 9 cds of lieder which I'm not a big fan of yet. Worth the outlay?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Judging from the artists alone, it looks like a good buy. Ficher-Diskau is one of my absolute favorite tenors (his Schubert lieder is AMAZING) so I'm sure his Schumann is excellent as well. It's also got the great pianists like Argerich, Ashkenazy, and Pollini, so it sounds worth it..


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Ficher-Diskau is one of my absolute favorite tenors


But he is baritone, not tenor?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ozradio said:


> Any experiences with the Schumann Masterworks set by DG? I've got his complete solo piano and four symphonies and was thinking it might not be much more to get this set (~55$ on amazon) than his chamber works separately. Not to mention 9 cds of lieder which I'm not a big fan of yet. Worth the outlay?


I like your plan. The lieder are another ballgame, one you may never get into. Also, this set being DG, there is probably a lot of Fischer-Dieskau, whose singing style is not universally appreciated  .

Schumann's chamber music changed in 'feel' as he grew older. The string quartets are mostly cheerful, but later on there is progressively less cheer to counteract the melancholy. What is 'a layer down' in Davidsbundlertanze has reached the surface. It's still great music, but you may want to sample recordings (at the library?) to see if you can get into it.


----------

